# nova era glacial a partir de 2014



## david 6 (2 Dez 2013 às 13:23)

http://climatologiageografica.org/polemica-cientistas-russos-alertam-nova-era-glacial-chegara-em-2014/



comentem


----------



## james (2 Dez 2013 às 14:38)

Ha quem diga que estamos a aquecer para arrefecer , que deveriamos estar a entrar numa nova era glaciar , mas o aquecimento global esta a atrasar . 

Tambem verdade seja dita ja fui mais entusiasta do aquecimento global provocado pela acao direta do homem .


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2013 às 15:43)

O Verão de 2013 também ia ser o mais frio dos últimos 200 anos e foi o que se viu...

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Socie...ent_id=3243813

Isto é puro sensacionalismo!


----------



## blade (2 Dez 2013 às 17:05)

É só em 2014 ainda estamos em 2013 

O efeito do homem quase não afeta? então e o aumento do co2?

Vai estar no máximo daqui a 50anos? como sabem prevêm o futuro 

Vou estar cá para ver , mas já não me vou lembrar

Enquanto eles já vão estar mortos não levam com as culpas 

Porque é que estas noticias saiem sempre antes do inverno??
E de aquecimento global sempre antes do verão ou durante


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Dez 2013 às 19:33)

Boas,

A minha opinião sobre este assunto já tem alguns anos. Sou a favor do dito 'aquecer para depois arrefecer'. Penso que um pouco por toda a parte já há pequenos manifestações de isso mesmo poder vir acontecer. Penso que a nova era glaciar estará próxima, mas dai a ter uma data definida como esta noticia refere!!e, penso que seja um pouco absurda, mas não na totalidade pois um evento destes deverá ser progressivo ao contrário do que acontece nos filmes que começaria com Super-Tempestades a cobrir os hemisférios norte/sul! Também temos varias possibilidades de começar com algum evento mega-vulcânico... é tudo ses!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2013 às 19:36)

A imagem é tirada do filme "O dia depois de amanhã". Esse filme é fabuloso para nós. Agora passar à realidade vai um bom bocado. Se calhar já começou a 15 de Novembro por cá, desde daí as temperaturas andam bem abaixo da normal.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Dez 2013 às 20:06)

Alguem sabe o que é a gazprom, somente a maior companhia de gás da Russia e que alimenta grande parte da europa com gas canalizado. Graças a deus o nosso vem da Argelia que não costumam ter o mesmo temperamento acalorado. Ja agora nenhuma éra glacial iniciou de um ano para o outro tirando quando caiu um meteorito no Iucatão


----------



## martinus (2 Dez 2013 às 20:30)

Eras Glaciares... Quando eu estudei o assunto, décadas atrás, havia cinco Eras Glaciares conhecidas: Donau, Gunz, Mindel, Riss, Wurm. Assim de memória.

Nessa altura ninguém sabia ao certo o que tinha provocado qualquer uma das Eras Glaciares. Não sei se agora alguém sabe, mas suponho que não.

Enquanto ninguém souber o que provocou as Eras Glaciares, ninguém pode prever uma próxima.

Ninguém pode prever a ocorrência de um fenómeno cuja causa não conhece.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Dez 2013 às 22:31)

A orbita da terra não é certa e se se virem as eras são muito regulares e batem certo com essas anomalias mas existem mais factores como o as correntes oceanicas, quando falei do meteorito é mais um inverno nuclear


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2013 às 22:34)

A Gazprom quer fazer melhores contratos de venda de gás. Boa acção de marketing.


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2013 às 02:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A imagem é tirada do filme "O dia depois de amanhã". Esse filme é fabuloso para nós. Agora passar à realidade vai um bom bocado. Se calhar já começou a 15 de Novembro por cá, desde daí as temperaturas andam bem abaixo da normal.



É grotesco o day after, o filme é um atentado ás leis da física atmosférica, uma demagogia absurda em prol do sensacionalismo bacoco, gráficos manipulados com escalas alteradas de modo a exacerbar alguns parâmetros...ridículo.

Quanto ao aquecimento global...uns links que não aparecem nunca nas noticias:
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/seaice.recent.antarctic.png

Gelo Antártico acima da média há mais de 650 dias consecutivos.

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/global.daily.ice.area.withtrend.jpg
Gelo marinho global dentro da média e sem grandes flutuações ou tendências de descida nos ultimos 30 anos.

http://www.drroyspencer.com/wp-content/uploads/UAH_LT_1979_thru_October_2013_v5.6.png

Temperatura média global vs médias de 1981-2010 em subida ligeira mas nada de catastrófico.

*Para já* não há indícios nenhuns daquela treta catastrofista do Al Gore/IPCC...seja ou não de causas humanas o Aquecimento global é uma coisa sobre a qual pouco sabemos até agora.
*Primeiro*, temos agora indícios de que o C02 talvez tenha um impacto bem menor do que aquele previsto.
*Segundo*, temos agora indícios que o sistema se está a calibrar...temperaturas mais altas e um aumento ligeiro das precipitações nas áreas tropicais e temperadas teem levado a uma maior actividade vegetal e logo a uma maior captação de carbono.
*Terceiro*....todos estes indícios  não estavam a ser contados nos modelos do AG, e mais uns outros que se vão descobrindo, fazem com que toda aquela tralha que os modelos cuspiam tenha um valor realmente próximo a 0...


*O que se vai sabendo de momento é*
- A circulação antartica é muito mais resiliente do que se pensava...o forte contraste térmico com o resto do mundo quase que isola as massas de ar e portanto a atmosfera da Antardida da do resto do planeta, resultando em muito menos degelo do que se pensava.

-As grandes florestas tropicais e temperadas são muito mais resistentes do que se pensava e até podem estar a beneficiar deste período quente.

- Para a grande maioria dos seres vivos e sistema global em geral a temperatura poderá subir á vontade um ou dois graus sem que nada de grave aconteça e só para lá dos 3 graus é que talvez a coisa ficasse mais séria...resultaria em algumas mudanças mais importantes e talvez chatas do ponto de vista humano. 

- As áreas continentais do H Norte são as que aquecem mais, provavelmente devido a efeito directo do ser humano pois as maiores concentrações de gases de estufa dão-se precisamente ai...e em geral o HN está a aquecer mais do que o HS.

- O gelo do artico está a derreter provavelmente devido ao aquecimento que se faz sentir no HN ainda assim não está a derreter tanto como se previa.

- O efeito antrópico e a capacidade humana de o medir só atingiram níveis mais relevantes nos últimos 50-80 anos, o que é um período de tempo muito curto para que se possam tirar conclusões de tendências e dinâmicas para se fazerem previsões decentes a escalas de 100 anos como o IPCC tem andado a fazer.


----------



## irpsit (3 Dez 2013 às 12:35)

Que título sensacionalista.

É impossível uma era glacial em 2014, a não ser que das três uma: 1) o sol deixasse de existir de um dia para o outro, ou tivesse uma redução monstrosa da sua radiação (nunca parece ter ocorrido tal fenómeno na história da Terra), 2) uma mega-erupção tipo Yellowstone ou Toba (não há sinais que preocupem nesse sentido), 3) uma guerra nuclear à escala regional ou mundial (este cenário sim, é possível e mais provável), os cientistas estimam que mesmo uma guerra nuclear entre India e Paquistão deveria causar um arrefecimento bem superior ao da idade medieval, e uma guerra mundial, causaria um arrefecimento bem superior ao da idade do gelo.

Portanto, é o que vos digo, na pior das hipóteses, se a actividade solar continuar muito reduzida nas próximas décadas, iremos ter uma redução de temperatura equivalente à do período entre 1600 e 1850, nada de catastrófico e nunca uma era glacial. Mas seria interessante pois traria neve comum novamente a Portugal no inverno.

Porém, com os níveis de CO2 muito elevados, será interessante ver se estes vão continuar fazer a temperatura a subir, mesmo com baixa actividade solar. Até agora, parece ser esse o cenário. Noto, é um facto objectivo, a temperatura média global continuar a subir. Então aqui no Árctico, onde estou, isso ainda é mais dramático e eu confirmo o aquecimento climático.

Portanto, não se preocupem com arrefecimento, a não ser que desejam preocupar-se com os riscos dos nossos armamentos nucleares, o que acho é que é motivo de preocupação mais válido. Preocupar-se com uma idade glacial é uma espécie de fantasia e ilusão.

As pessoas perdem imenso tempo em teorias da conspiração em vez de perderem tempo em soluções práticas para os problemas actuais, que são reais e mais importantes.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

> O ‘El Niño’ vai regressar já no final deste ano e trará consigo as temperaturas mais elevadas desde que há registo, prevê um estudo publicado na revista da Academia Nacional de Ciências dos Estados Unidos e realizado por um grupo de cientistas alemães.
> 
> Ao jornal i, Armin Bunde e Josef Ludescher, dois dos autores do estudo, explicam que se basearam “num novo método [de previsão] que assenta num índice que compara a temperatura do ar, na zona onde costuma ocorrer o ‘El Niño’, e no resto do Pacífico, permitindo prever o fenómeno um ano antes de acontecer e, desta vez, com 76% de probabilidade”.
> 
> ...



http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mun...-o-tempo-em-2014-tem-sido-mau-espere-por-2015


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2014 às 19:33)

O El Niño sempre teve consequências mundiais, pelo menos desde que foi descoberto..

Nunca tais consequências levaram a uma era glaciar, nem a verões tórridos ou gelados...

Basta irem á wikipédia e teem um bom resumo do que é o ENSO, e um mapa espacial das tendências dos padrões meteorológicos associados ao ENSO+ ( Niño).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Niño


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2014 às 20:09)

Muita gente parece ignorar o tamanho do sistema climatico que não involve so a atmosfera mas tambem o oceano e as massas continentais nada muda tão rapidamente como muitas gente refere o proprio el niño não nasce de um dia para o outro é necessaria muito para coisa para se iniciar uma era glaciar de um ano para o outro


----------



## bigfire (20 Fev 2014 às 15:16)

Só por curiosidade, reparei nesta informação (intensidade do El Niño):

1997-1998 - Forte intensidade
2009-2010 - Intensidade moderada

Nestas 2 datas acima, por acaso foi os anos onde caio mais neve a cota baixas, em 1997 foi ano de um grande nevão aqui no norte, e entre  2009/2010, caio neve a cotas baixas pelo menos 5 vezes (tenho todo registado em fotografias), 2 delas foram de alguma intensidada. Não sei se terá alguma coisa relacionada com esse fenómeno, mas se tiver, nós por aqui parece que no inverno só ficamos a ganhar com isso.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Fev 2014 às 21:47)

bigfire disse:


> Só por curiosidade, reparei nesta informação (intensidade do El Niño):
> 
> 1997-1998 - Forte intensidade
> 2009-2010 - Intensidade moderada
> ...



A verdade é que o el niño não tão globlal como se pensa atinge mais o sul em especial Australia e os paises da america do sul devido a mudança da temperatura da água por cá seria como a corrente do golfo funciona-se em espelho da europa para a america


----------

